# Swamp dog



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Q call backs to water blind: 1,2,5,6,8,10,11,12,13,14


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Q back to water marks: 1,2,5,10,11,12,13,14


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Q placements. 
1st 5
2nd 10
3rd 12
4th 13
Rj 1
Jam 2, 14


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Good going in the Q everybody! Interesting to see an April offspring running.

So in the Open are the out of town judges making good use of Hanks property?
What and where was the 1st series setup?


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

AM CBs to the WB (15 dogs): 2, 4, 15, 21, 26, 27, 30, 36, 42, 43, 44, 45, 48, 51, 52. 8 AM start at the ditch field with dog 21.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open
1. 23/Yelton
2. 20/Abraham 
3. 34/Cropper
4. 30/Budd
RJ 48/Abraham
Jams
7/Cropper
10/Unger 
25/Stonesifer
40/Stoneman

From memory. But I think that's right


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

AM placements:
1, #51 Castlebay Abe's Cranberry Run, Lynn Budd
2. #15 Carronade's Sewickley Zeke, Dave Berman
3. #45 Princeton Lucy in Disguise, Josie Ottman
4. Dave Opseth (sorry don't know which dog)
Did not get jams, perhaps someone can provide.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Josie,

Congratulations on Lucy's 3rd!

lesa c


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

ramblinmaxx said:


> Josie,
> 
> Congratulations on Lucy's 3rd!
> 
> lesa c


Thanks, it was fun!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

I huge congratulation's to Lynn Budd and *Abe* on their Am' win today.

I had the privilege of training with Abe everyday for 6 months. *Abe* is an incredible animal and his performance week in and week out is why I selected to breed to him.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...ABE-S-CRANBERRY-RUN-x-SAY-GOODNIGHT-IRENE-***


----------



## Butch Chambers (Feb 26, 2007)

Derby results?


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Drew Clendaniel and Lucky won the Derby. Sorry don't have any other placements


----------



## Dpage (May 11, 2010)

Way to go Lynn Budd! Congratulations on your AM win with Abe!  
Congratulations also to Alex and Star on your Open 2nd and RJ with Pilot!!


----------

